

Start-ups: your blog is your soul, baby. - radley
http://radleymarx.wordpress.com/2008/05/26/start-ups-your-blog-is-your-soul-baby/
[UPDATE] moved to <i>my blog</i>:<p>http://radleymarx.wordpress.com/2008/05/26/start-ups-your-blog-is-your-soul-baby/
======
wallflower
When I come across a non-business blog that hasn't been updated recently, I
assume the person lost interest in whatever interest they were pursuing,
rather than simply losing interest blogging.

Losing interest in a hobby happens a lot. However, when I find a company blog
that hasn't been updated recently, I assume nothing is happening.

Even if nothing is happening and/or something is happening and it can be
divulged, I feel the company blog gives me a behind-the-scenes into how the
business is growing. If nothing is happening, why not write about other
companies (in other industries) like SmugMug's Don MacAskill does?

Two fresh blogs <http://blogs.smugmug.com/don/> (business)
<http://www.throughth3wall.com/> (non-business)

Two stale or "dead" blogs <http://www.startup-ceo.com/> (last update 7/2007,
business) <http://mightymo84.blogspot.com/> (last update 2/2006 did she
succeed?, non-business)

Making of follow-up to dropsend.com <http://www.barenakedapp.com/page/8>

------
skmurphy
Tim O'Reilly had a great post back in August of 2006 "Round 2: Dial Tone"
[http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2006/08/round_2_dial_tone....](http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2006/08/round_2_dial_tone.html)
where he said:

New applications often start out requiring operators, but eventually move
towards dial-tone. For example, you can look at blogging as the “dial tone”
equivalent of creating a web site. For ordinary folks (not most of my readers,
but non-technical folks), creating a web site was something that required an
operator. You went to a web design shop or an ISP and had them do it for you.
The blogging revolution, the wiki revolution, the MySpace revolution, the
CyWorld revolution, are really about providing a kind of self-service dial-
tone for creating a web presence and community.

Your blog is the dial tone for your website, go too long between posts (and a
month seems to be pushing it) and visitors will wonder if you are still there.

